# Smile and say Cheeeese !



## papagrizz (Jun 24, 2012)

While I'm waiting on my pellet smoker and Maverick from  from Todd, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I got bored and wanted to try my first cold smoke.

So on my way home from work the other day I snatched up a $5 soldering iron and a few pounds of cheese. I also picked up a couple Boston Butts for BBB...but that will be a different story.

Any how here's how the experiment went: 

*The victims:*







*The experimental Smoke Generator:*







*The Set Up**:*

I put ice in as the ambient temp was over 90*







*Smoker Temp got up to 91*..Praying it won't melt...!*







3 hours later:







*Bagged up and ready for the looooong wait !*












Lessons learned:

If you can not afford an Amazen Smoker yet, you can still cold smoke on the cheap.
Cheese does not melt @ 91*...
This is the best Darn Forum for me to expand my culinary skills!!
Thank you one and all!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 24, 2012)

Well done!

No, I don't mean the cheese is overcooked. :yahoo:

I see the soldering iron.  Now tell us what you put the chips in.  Looks like a coffee or paint can.  Did you put a hole in it to put the soldering iron thru?

Good thinking and a job done very well!


----------



## papagrizz (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey Rabbit hutch,

Yup, it was a 1 quart paint can I had.  It was new and had a lining in it, So I did a burn out on it with my Weber Chimney and punch a few holes in the lid.    

Then laid the soldering iron flat, and drilled a hole where the point was big enough to allow the stem of the iron to go though.

Easy Peasy... But I had to keep an eye on it and add chips every so often. 

Can't wait for my AMZPS to arrive so I don't have to baby sit anymore....LOL

Take care and keep on keeping on !


----------



## driedstick (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice going to try some this week after work.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks great and works great! I started my cold smoking that way!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update on the soldering iron solution.  I'll add that to my bag of tricks if you don't mind. :yahoo:


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 3, 2012)

Next time put foil over top of the can and poke a few holes in the foil...  the chips will last A LOT longer...  I did mine for a long time that way..  works really well on the cheap...


----------



## papagrizz (Jul 6, 2012)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Next time put foil over top of the can and poke a few holes in the foil... the chips will last A LOT longer... I did mine for a long time that way.. works really well on the cheap...


Thanks for the tip Brother, but I won't be using it again anytime soon......I have me a AMNPS now..


----------

